

The plague of uniform rectangles with text overlays - danso
http://www.niemanlab.org/2014/02/the-plague-of-uniform-rectangles-with-text-overlays-spreads-further-risks-becoming-news-web-wide-contagion/

======
jeffool
I first noticed the approach on The Verge and their sister site Polygon, and
was okay with that. Cut to now, and even a local TV station does it. (Not that
local TV stations are known for excellent layouts.) It kinda drives me crazy.
I wish people realized just because some companies offer "web solution"
doesn't mean they'll inherently fix your problems.

